# Weekly Competition 2016-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' F' U' R2 U' R U2 R
*2. *R' U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 U R2 F' R F U' R' U'
*4. *U' F' R' U R U R' F2 R'
*5. *F2 U F U' R F R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *F2 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 F U R' D2 R B R' U2 L2 R2
*2. *L' D R B L B2 D B' R2 F B2 U F2 U' D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2
*3. *F' D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L U R' U2 B' U2 B D R2 B R
*4. *U B' L' F' L2 D B2 R' F D' F2 R2 F' R2 L2 B L2 B R2 F2 R2
*5. *B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 L B2 U B F' R' F' D2 U F' L

*4x4x4
1. *F L2 R Uw Fw Rw Fw D Uw' F U2 B' D' Uw' U' B Fw L' B D2 Fw' U2 F2 L Rw' R Fw2 L Rw2 F L' R F2 R Fw D' B D2 Uw' R'
*2. *Uw' L' U2 B Fw' D' U' B' R' Uw2 L2 Uw U2 Rw D2 Uw' B' Rw2 B D' F' Rw U2 B D2 F U' F' R2 U' B2 L' B2 L' Rw' B' F' U R' U2
*3. *L' R' B Fw2 F U' B Rw' R2 F L Uw' Fw Rw2 D2 R' B' R2 D' U2 L2 Fw R B' F2 U B2 Fw2 Rw U B' L R' Fw' F' R F2 Uw B2 Fw'
*4. *B2 Fw F2 L' Rw' Uw2 U2 F' Uw B2 F2 L Rw' B' Fw2 F' L' B2 Fw F' L' F2 R' U R2 D' U2 F2 Uw F R Fw2 L U' Rw' R' U B2 Fw2 F'
*5. *R' F' L R U L' Fw2 U Fw D2 U' L D' L2 Fw D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 R B2 Fw2 D' Uw' U B' D2 Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw' U' Rw2 D' U2 Fw2 D' L D' F

*5x5x5
1. *L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw' U' Rw2 B Fw Dw L' Fw L' Fw Lw2 R' B' U Rw' Fw' R B Bw2 Fw Lw' U Lw2 F' L2 Dw2 F Lw2 Rw2 D R' Bw2 Lw2 B' Bw F' Rw' Uw' F2 U' Rw' B2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Bw' Lw R B2 Fw F L Rw' U
*2. *R' B2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Bw F U Rw' B' Fw F Dw2 Uw' Lw' Dw' U' Lw2 U Lw Dw' Fw' D' Uw' B2 Fw2 R Fw Dw' Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' F' D2 Uw L' Fw' Dw B Uw2 L' Uw' U2 R' D' Uw' B2 Rw U' F' L' U' B L2 Dw Rw2
*3. *Bw L2 F2 R' U' L D2 Uw Lw Fw2 L2 Rw Dw B' F R D Rw D' Fw' F2 D' F2 D' Dw Uw Bw' Dw F2 Dw Uw2 Rw' U Bw' U2 F U' Bw2 Dw U2 Fw' Uw L Lw Rw' R2 U2 B2 Bw2 F' L F2 D' Fw' L' Lw' B' Fw' F2 D2
*4. *Fw' F' Dw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw U2 Rw' D' L Fw' Dw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 F Lw' D Rw2 Dw2 Uw R' D L2 Lw' Dw B Rw2 Dw Uw F' L Lw D' B2 L2 Lw2 B Lw2 U' F' Rw' U2 R B Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Lw' B' Bw Fw2 F' Rw2 F' R2
*5. *Rw2 Fw' Dw' Fw' Dw' Bw U Lw Rw D Dw' Fw Rw R D Rw F Dw' F2 L' B2 D2 Dw' L' Lw Fw' Dw F Rw' Dw L R' U B Bw' U B R2 Uw2 B Fw2 R' Dw2 Uw U' F Uw Bw R Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw' F' Lw F L' Lw2 D B2

*6x6x6
1. *F2 2U' U L 2B 3U 2R2 R2 2F 3U' 2L R2 2B' F2 U2 R 2F U' B2 U2 2R' 3F2 2U U2 2B2 D' U' 2F U2 2F L2 B' D2 L B2 3F2 L2 B' 3R 2D 2U' L' 2R' 3F2 D' 2D' B' F2 2U 3R 2R' D2 B' 3U 3R 2R U2 3R' 2D' 3U' 2U U2 2F' 2R F2 D 2D' L' F2 D
*2. *3R2 B' F D' U' R B' 2U' 3R' R' 2D2 2B F2 U2 3F F2 D2 2D 2U2 L2 2L B 2B 3F2 2L 2U' U2 2L2 F' 3U 2U 2R 3U 2L' B2 3F2 D2 2R2 B' 2B 2L B' 2B F2 D2 2L R2 2U2 F' 2R' 2F2 2L D 2F U' 2F F' 2D 3U U2 L B 3F2 D 2B2 2F' 3R U2 2F' L
*3. *U' L' 2L 2R 3U 3R' U2 2B' 3F2 2L 3F 2L2 2R' 3F 2F D U' 2R2 2U 2L' 2U' L' 3R' 2F2 2D 3U 3F2 2D2 2F2 F 2L' D 3U2 B2 3R' D2 F D' 2L' 2U2 3R2 3U 3R R2 D2 3F2 R 2B' U' 2L2 B 2B F2 2R2 R B2 L 3R' R' 2D 3F 2D' 2L' R2 F' L' 2L2 3U 2U2 L'
*4. *U' L2 3U F2 2U2 U' 3F' 2L' 2D' 2U' B' 3R2 2D' L2 2B 3F2 2D2 F 2L2 3R R' B 3U' 2B 2F' F2 3R2 F' L' 2L' B2 3F' 2R' 3U 2U' 2B 3F' 2R' 3U2 L' 2R' 2D' 3F2 L2 2L2 3F' 2D2 2U' 2F D 2D' 2F U' 2L2 2B' R U B 3F 3U2 2R2 R' 2D' 2U2 F2 D2 2F' 2U' F 3R2
*5. *2D2 B 2L' B2 3U' 2B' 2F2 F 2L2 R' D2 2U' 3F' L2 3R R' 2D' B 2D F L' 2L 2D2 F 2U2 3F 2D' L' 3U2 2U' 2L' 2U B2 2D' B2 2L 2R' 2U' 2L' 2R2 B2 F' 2R D2 3U 2U' 3F' U2 2F F 2D2 3F' 3U2 2B F' R2 D2 2U U' 2R 3U 2L B2 L2 2U 2F2 F2 2L 2U' 2R2

*7x7x7
1. *D 3R2 3U2 2U2 2B 3D 2R2 R' 2D 2B 2D' R2 3B' D 2U' B' 2R2 3U 3B' L' 3L 2R B F' 2D 3L' 3B2 3F' 2U' R 2B2 3B' 2F' 3D 3U R2 3F2 R' 3D 3U2 3L U F' D2 3L' 3R 3B2 3U' 2F' R' 3B R2 2D 2R' D 2F 2L 3L 3D' 3U 2U 2R' D 2L2 B' 3B2 3R R 3U' 3B' 3U L 2L' 3R 3F' 3R' 2D2 2L B 2F2 3U 2L2 2D2 3F2 R U2 3R 2F2 D2 2D' 3D U' 3B2 2D2 2U 3B 2F2 2R' 3F' 2U'
*2. *3D' U' L R2 3U' 3B 2L2 2R2 F U2 F 3R' F L2 D2 B2 2F D2 3U' 3B2 2F2 F 3R2 2R' 3B 3R 2B D 3F' F' 2D2 U2 3F' 2F2 2L2 2B2 L' 2B2 3B D 3F 2D B2 3B2 3L2 3D2 2U' U 2R2 2B 3R' 2F 2U2 3L2 2R 2B2 2R D B2 2B' 3B' 2F F' 2D L 3L R 3D' 3U2 3L R' D' 2D' 3D2 3U R B' D 3L 2B 3D' 2B' 2U2 F U' R 2B' 2R2 3F' 2L2 2B L 2L2 3U L' 3R2 R' 2D' U' R'
*3. *3B' 2R' F' 3U 3F 2D 3U' 3B 3F2 3R 2R R' F2 R' 2B2 L' 3R2 B2 R' D2 3L2 3R R 3U2 U' 3F2 F' 3L 3B' 3L2 R2 B' U L2 3R' R2 2U' L 2R2 D' F 2R2 D 3D 2U U B' D 2L2 3L2 2R2 D2 2U' 2B 3F2 R 3F2 2F2 3D 3U' 2U2 U B2 3L2 3R2 3U2 3R2 D' 3F' 3R 2R 3B2 L2 2R2 2U L 3F' 2D 2B' D' 3F' L 2R2 2U2 3B2 L 2L R2 3U2 2F D' 3D2 3U' 2B2 2L2 2B2 3F2 U 3B 2R
*4. *R F' 2U' 3L2 B2 3B' 3U F' 2U 2B' F2 D 2R' 3F 2D' 3R2 B L2 R 2D 3D F' D' 3U' 2U 2B F' 3R' D 2F2 3R' B2 2F' 3L2 D2 B2 2D2 3U 2L B2 3B' 2L' 2B' 2F2 2D 3U2 3F' 2F2 D2 2D 3U' 2F F 2D B' 2B' 2D2 3U2 2B 3D' U2 2L 3R 2B 2D' 3R D' 3D' R' D B2 2B 3F 2L2 B 2L' 3R 3F2 2F U' 2B' L2 2D 2U2 2L2 3R F 2U' R 2B 3D U 3R2 2R' 2F L' 2U2 B2 3F2 F'
*5. *L' 3L' R' 2D2 2U2 2R' 3D2 3R' B' 2B2 3F' 2F 2R 2F 3U' 2L' 3R' 3B2 2F2 D2 3U 3B 3F2 2L 2U2 3L' 3D 3B 3R 2D2 B 3U2 U F' 2D2 2U2 U' 2B' 2F D 3D 3U 2L2 2B U' B2 3D2 3U 3B2 2F F 3L' U2 L' 3F 2F2 R' 3D 2U2 3R 2R2 R' 2F U' B 2B' 3B' 3F 2F F2 R2 2B 3L 2B2 L 2L 2D 2U2 2F' L2 3L B' 3B2 2R2 B2 U2 2F2 D2 3B' 3R 2R' 2B2 L 2R 2F' 3D' U' 3R' B2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F R' U' F2 U' F R' F2 U'
*2. *F U2 F R' F2 U2 F' U2 R'
*3. *R' F U F' U F2 U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U R2 U L2 F2 R U B'
*2. *U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 R' U' R F' D' L B' L U
*3. *D L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F' L' U' L2 D2 F' D' U' R2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw F2 L2 D2 Uw' B2 F2 R Uw2 B U2 B R Fw2 F' D' F2 D' L' B Fw D2 B2 F2 U' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw U F' Rw' Uw' R' B2 Uw R D2 F L2
*2. *U' Fw' F R' B D' Uw B' F' Uw B Fw2 D' Uw' Fw' Uw L Rw F2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw' Fw2 D Uw U' L Uw U' L2 Uw U2 F' L D' Uw' U' F' Rw2
*3. *L2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U' B Fw' Rw2 D' R2 D R B' L' Rw' B2 F2 L' D Uw' U Rw D' L2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw' L' Uw' U2 F2 L B L Fw' L' U2 Fw' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw Dw2 U' L2 D' Dw2 Uw2 B2 L Lw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' B' Lw2 Rw' R' Bw2 Fw U2 Lw' U' L' Lw Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw L2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw R' Dw L U L2 Uw Lw Uw2 Rw2 Bw L' D2 L2 Lw2 R2 Uw F2 U' Rw Dw' R2
*2. *R D' R Dw2 R' B' Bw Dw Lw' Rw' B' Dw2 L B' F' L Dw2 Rw' R' D' Dw' Lw' Bw' R' Uw' Lw Bw' D U2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw B2 R Dw2 Bw' R B Dw Fw' D Rw R2 B2 Fw F' Uw U2 F Rw2 Dw L Rw R F' Lw' B' Dw B
*3. *Bw F2 D Dw Uw' B2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 B2 Bw' Dw' F' D' Lw Rw Dw' B L R Uw' Fw Lw2 U2 Rw Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw' L Dw U2 Bw Dw2 Uw' B Bw U' F2 Uw2 Rw' U Lw Uw L2 Lw Uw2 R2 B Fw2 L Rw' Dw' F' R2 D' Dw F Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B 2U2 2R' R' 2U' R 2D2 2F' 2U 3F' 2D2 2R2 D2 2R2 3F' 2D2 2R 2U 2B2 2U F R2 2U B 2B' 2U' U' L2 2L 2R' R' F' D' L2 2U2 B 2B2 F R 2F' F D 3U B' 3U F' L2 2F2 R' 2F2 2R2 B F 2R2 B2 F' 2U2 2B 2R2 2D 3U R F2 D2 3R' 2R' 2F F2 2U 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3R 2D2 2U 2R2 U2 2L' 3U 2R' 2U R 2B 3U' 3F 2L R2 2D' L2 R' 2D2 2U2 2F' F 2U L' 3L2 2U L 3R 3F 2L D 2D2 3F' 2F2 3R' 2F R' 3B D2 2L2 3L2 3U' 2L2 3L 2U U2 F2 U2 F2 3D' 3L B' 3B' 3U2 2B' 3D2 2F' 2U 3L2 F2 2D R B 2F2 F U' 3F' 2D2 3F 2L2 3D2 2U 3F2 L' 2U2 U2 3R 2R 3U2 3L' 2R' B 3L' 2F' 2U B' 2U' R' D L2 3L2 2R' 3B2 3F' L' 3B' 3D U L2 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' D' F B2 R' L' B L2 D F D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2
*2. *D2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' F U L F D F L B
*3. *U2 L' R' U2 L B2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' L U2 F L R' D2 L2 F
*4. *D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U L D2 B' L2 D2 U' L' U2 F D'
*5. *U R U2 R2 B' L' F L U' D L B2 R2 D2 R B2 R F2 L2
*6. *B2 R2 U' F U2 L' F' U' B' U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 D
*7. *R U2 L2 U L F' R' L U' R' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U
*8. *B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 F2 L' B2 R' B F' R' D F R' U'
*9. *L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 B' L R' B' D' U F' R B2 L
*10. *R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' B' L2 B L F' L B' L2 D' B'
*11. *B D' B' R2 D' R2 F' B L F U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2
*12. *D' R D B2 L' B R D F' U2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 L2
*13. *F U D' R' U2 B D2 L' F U L' D2 L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2
*14. *B U2 L' F' R' B U R2 B R' F2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D B2
*15. *D2 U L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B' U' R' F U R F2 L' F R'
*16. *B' U2 R U2 D F' B L' U' L' D' L2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D2
*17. *L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F L' U2 L D' R F' U2 L' U2
*18. *U2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U L2 D' L D' B F R' U2 F' L F D' B
*19. *B R' L D2 R' F2 U' R' D2 B' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U'
*20. *F2 D2 L F2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F D2 B' L2 F U R2 F L2
*21. *L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 U' B R' U2 B2 U' R' B' R B2
*22. *F2 U2 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 L D R2 U L U2 B2 R
*23. *L U B' D2 L B' L D R' B' L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F'
*24. *D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B L' B' L' U L U' R F U'
*25. *F' B' U2 D2 R' B L' F D' L B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R'
*26. *U R2 B' R' U2 D F' U L' B2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 D L2 D F2 D2
*27. *D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U B L B R' D B2 L B' F' L'
*28. *R' B' U2 L' U' D R2 U2 R' D2 B L2 F L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2
*29. *R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L B2 F' L D' B F2 D R' D
*30. *B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D L D2 B' D R' D' L2 R' D' R
*31. *L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U L' F' U F2 U R B D2 U R'
*32. *L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B D2 R' B U' L2 D' R2
*33. *B R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L D R D' R2 D' L2 B R F
*34. *B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L U' F U2 L R2 D' B' F2 U'
*35. *F U2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 U' L' B R B U' L F' D
*36. *D2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F U B' R B2 U R U2 R D'
*37. *U' R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F R2 U' F U' R B L2
*38. *R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 B D2 B L2 D B U2 B' U' L' B2 F' U' R'
*39. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D F2 U B L2 F' D B U2 B R U2 R'
*40. *U' B2 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D U' L U R U2 R2 D L F R' D'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 R' B' L U' R U' B2 R U' R F'
*2. *B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 U' L' B F D' F' R U R' U
*3. *D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 B' U' F' U L' F R' F' R
*4. *D2 R D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 U B' L' D' F L2 U' B2 R U'
*5. *L2 F2 D2 B R2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R D2 B' D2 L' U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B L2 U B' U' R' U D' L' D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B'
*2. *D' B' R' D' R' B' U B' L2 U2 F2 L U2 R F2 B2 L B2
*3. *U' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' U' B' R' F D L2 F' U' F2
*4. *U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U L2 B L2 D' B' L2 U L
*5. *D' B' R2 U' L' F' U2 F2 D2 L' F U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' R2 L B' R' D2 F' D2 F D B2 U D2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U
*2. *B' D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B2 U2 L' B D R2 F2 U' R D2 F'
*3. *D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R D L2 B2 D' F D2 U B D
*4. *B U2 L' D' L B2 U' R' B' U F2 U L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2
*5. *F' R L2 F2 B R L2 D' R' U' B2 U2 B L2 B R2 U2 B U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B U' R' F L2 U2 R' F2 L U F B' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 U2 F' U F U2 R' F' R U2
*3. *R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D R' U' F L' F' R2 F D2 L' U'
*4. *Uw' F U2 L Fw2 D2 B2 U Fw' Rw R' Fw U' Rw Uw2 F Rw' Uw' Fw Uw U' Rw' B' U' B' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 Fw' L' D Rw' R F' L' F' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R' U2 F R' F2 R F2 R U'
*3. *U' L2 D F2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L U2 F2 D L' D2 R' B2 F
*4. *L B2 L' U' Rw B Fw2 F Uw R D' Rw2 R2 Uw U2 Rw2 D B' D2 U2 L' Uw' B2 Fw L D Uw Fw F' Uw L R' B L F2 L D2 Fw2 L' Rw2
*5. *L' F' Dw Bw' Lw' Bw2 F Uw R D U' Rw U2 Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 Uw' U F L Dw' U' B2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D Uw B' U' F2 U Bw Uw2 L B2 Dw U L2 Fw Dw F' D2 Fw Dw' B D2 Dw U' B2 U Fw' L D2 Uw' Bw' F Lw2 F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R U L R L B U' B' r b'
*2. *R U' R U' B L' U L' l r' b' u'
*3. *R U' R' L B' L U' L' l' r u
*4. *R U' L' B R B L l r' b' u
*5. *U' L B' L' B' L R' U' B' r u'

*Square-1
1. *(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*4. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, -1)

*Skewb
1. *L R' L U R' U' L' U R' D' U'
*2. *R D' R' L R' L' R' D' U D' U'
*3. *R' U D' L' D' R' D' U' D' U'
*4. *L' R D U' R L D L U' D' U'
*5. *D' R D' U L R D R L' D' U'


----------



## Edmund (Dec 13, 2016)

3x3 - 17.48
16.00, 19.09, (15.19), (DNF), 17.36

2x2 - 5.78
(4.06), 6.16, 5.13, 6.06, (7.38)


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 13, 2016)

3x3
Ao5: 23.141
(19.562), 24.062, 24.846, (25.261), 20.514

2x2
Ao5: 6.325
6.742, 8.042, (9.622), (3.344), 4.192


----------



## bgcatfan (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone! This is my first time participating in a forum competition. For now I'm just going to do 3x3 and perhaps later I will add some other cubes. 3x3 is the only thing I practice for speed at the moment.

3x3: 19.66, (30.12), 21.38, (18.01), 20.63 = 20.56

The second solve a coworker talked to me and then I messed up a PLL, but I don't think they were at fault. The third I missed the space bar and lost close to a second. And lastly, I had just done the 3x3 for last week without realizing that it was closed (had a sub 20 avg, too, hehe). No worries, I'll participate in more of these. This is fun =).


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 13, 2016)

2x2: 3.81
3x3: 13.33
4x4: 1:12.24
5x5: 2:16.20
6x6: 4:31.52
2BLD: 15.46
3BLD: 3:08.11
4BLD: DNF
MBLD: DNF
OH: 20.64
Feet: 1:06.25 lol Mitch
MTS: 54.27
FMC: 45
2-4: 1:41.25
2-5: 4:11.55
Megaminx: 1:27.72
Pyraminx: 10.22
Skewb: 9.29


Spoiler: All times



2x2x2: (2.59), 4.20, (4.42), 4.26, 2.97 = 3.81

3x3x3: 12.69, 13.67, (14.69), 13.62, (11.42) = 13.33

4x4x4: 1:16.78, 1:10.98, (56.50), 1:08.93, (1:18.65) = 1:12.24
ohay pb single lol idc

5x5x5: 2:12.71, 2:15.04, (2:10.61), 2:20.85, (2:34.26) = 2:16.20

6x6x6: (3:47.55), 4:26.64, 4:24.70, 4:43.21, (4:47.11) = 4:31.52
lol pb single here too, by like ~35 seconds

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 41.90+[28.29], 54.29[23.20], 15.46+[9.55] = 15.46

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:16.57[1:51.56], DNF(3:26.02[2:13.51]), 3:08.11[1:48.38] = 3:08.11
Double PB 

4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF(24:56.91[17:58.77]), DNF(25:36.85[17:56.00]), DNF(~23?[~16])
The timer glitched up on the last solve, though I saw the timer as I put on my blindfold. I'm almost glad it wasn't a success. I had a pop on that solve too.
My execution is usually 6-7 minutes, which is why I estimated it at 23.

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/4 ~20?[15:15.xx]
Again, timer glitch, same story as 4BLD. I caught the memo time, but the timer died at the end, when it actually mattered.


Spoiler: MBLD breakdown



Memo: 2 3 4 1
Execute: 1 2 3 4

The first two cubes were memoed at ~6, and the third at ~11. Review took me to ~13. Last cube finished memo at 15:15.xx.

All DNFs were 3-cycles of edges
1 DNF z2 y' ccw Uperm would solve
2 DNF x U R U' cw Uperm U R' U' would solve
3 Solved
4 DNF FL to DB to LD to FL
Memo was focused and solid. I had no trouble with it during execution.
I'm not sure what I messed up

Still, strangely pleased with this attempt, if not with the result. MBLD normally feels draining, but I guess that this was quick enough to not be.



3x3x3 One Handed: (24.17), 19.46, (18.03), 22.44, 20.02 = 20.64

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:13.31, (51.44), 1:07.39, (1:20.81), 58.05 = 1:06.25

3x3x3 Match The Scramble: 58.99, (1:08.93), 51.21, (45.12), 52.59 = 54.27

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: z2 y B L U' L' D2 F2 y2 U' F R2 y U' L U2 L U' L U2 L' U2 z U R U R' U R U' R' y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' B = 45 Moves


Spoiler: Solution



z2 y B L U' L' D2 F2 (6/6)
y2 U' F R2 y (3/9)
U' L U2 L U' L U2 L' U2 (9/18)
z U R U R' U R U' R' (8/26)
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (8/34)
U2 R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' (10/44)
B (1/45)



3x3x3 + 2x2x2 + 4x4x4: 16.65 + 5.77 + 1:18.83 = 1:41.25

3x3x3 + 2x2x2 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 16.39 + 6.34 + 1:15.33 + 2:33.48 = 4:11.55

Megaminx: (1:34.55), 1:28.56, (1:26.52), 1:27.48, 1:27.11 = 1:27.72

Pyraminx: 9.36, (9.06), 9.93, (14.74), 11.36 = 10.22

Skewb: 8.98, (6.66), 7.81, (11.96), 10.16 = 9.29


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 14, 2016)

3BLD DNF(31.54), 25.31, DNF(58.78)=25.31


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 14, 2016)

*3x3*: 23.44, 26.61, (26.61), (21.84), 24.01 =_ *24.68*_


----------



## kbrune (Dec 14, 2016)

*2x2: 7.71
6.55, 7.33, 7.98, 7.81, 8.07

3x3: 18.34*
*17.87, 18.66, 24.61, 18.50, 17.11*

*4x4: 1:39.53
1:21.53, 1:44.65, 1:35.67, 1:44.88, 1:38.26

5x5: 2:44.30*
*2:45.06, 2:34.87, 2:39.76, 2:51.08*

*6x6: 5:32.02
5:19.25, 5:43.17, 5:48.87, 5:16.07, 5:33.65

7x7: 9:32.12
10:20.21, 8:46.26, 9:12.56, 9:06.58, 10:32.15

2Bld: 1:49.19
DNF, 1:49.19, DNF 

3Bld: 2:40.95
3:04.16, 3:02.15, 2:40.95
*
2-3-4 Relay: 2:12.36

2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:00.09

OH: 1:07.00
55.12, 1:06.04, 55.79, 1:39.97, 1:19.17

MTS: DNF 
DNF, 2:03.81, 1:36.95, DNF, DNF 

Megaminx: 4:38.81
3:50.53, 4:37.69, 4:49.27, 4:36.27, 4:42.48

Pyraminx: 12.65
8.87, 16.02, 23.37, 12.63, 9.29

Skewb: 17.82
10.82, 21.81, 20.29, 15.10, 18.08

Sq1: 3:29.90
2:34.64, 3:27.98, DNF, 3:04.22, 3:57.51

FMC: 33 moves PB by 4 moves!!


Spoiler: FMC



Inspection: Y' Z2
D2 F2 1X2X2
U * R' F U' R U L 2X2X3
B' U' # B' R' U2 R F2L-1
B2 U' B U L4C
* B2 R F2 R' B2 RF2 R2 insertion
# L' F2 L B L' F2 L B2 insertion


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 14, 2016)

*Square-1*: 1:54.43, 1:23.09, (1:01.13), 1:31.62, (1:58.55) = *1:36.39
3x3x3*: 37.98, (41.99), (28.00), 34.17, 37.20 = *36.46
4x4x4*: (DNF), 1:50.17, (1:45.78), 2:00.17, 2:01.65 = *1:57.34
6x6x6*: 7:27.85, 7:12.03, 7:05.38, (6:35.09), (8:11.93) = *7:15.09
5x5x5*: 3:43.50, 3:44.11, (3:41.93), (4:07.17), 3:50.27 = *3:45.97
3x3x3 OH*: (3:01.12), 1:30.48, 1:45.41, (1:03.91), 1:46.52 = *1:40.81
2-3-4 Relay*: *3:09.71*: 12.02, 46.39, 2:11.29
*Megaminx*: 5:06.96, (4:33.13), 5:24.96, 4:40.44, (5:25.11) = *5:04.12 *That's what I get for not practicing megaminx for the last few weeks. Nothing else is great this week either.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2016)

Extra scrambles for Multi if 40 is not enough 

41. F2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B2 L B D2 B' U
42. L' B L' U D2 L' D2 B U R2 F B R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2
43. U F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F R D U2 F L B' U' B D2 F'
44. L' F2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' L' U R' U B L2 F' U'
45. U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L' R2 B U L' D L2 R' B' L2
46. F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D B F D L' R' D' B' L2 D2 L
47. L2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F L2 R U B' L' F D' B' F R
48. D' B U R' U R' U L' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2
49. U R F2 R' U B D L2 F R' D2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 F2
50. D L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' R D2 U' F L R D' U' R2


----------



## Aeron (Dec 15, 2016)

2x2 =(18.22) , 14.73 , 13.05 , 14.86 , (6.61) : 14.22 Ao5

3x3 =(31.36) , 30.62 , 31.06 , (24.60) , 30.22 : 29.57 Ao5

4x4 =(5:47.87) , (3:25.52) , 4:07.12 , 4:21.49 , 4.39.22 : 4:28.24 Ao5


Something is wrong, the username for the competition profile was changed to Eric Hess, and I definitely did not put Eric Hess as my username. Also, the times for my 4x4 solves are wrong as the minutes have been changed to seconds, so this post is the actual results.


----------



## mysteriously dyslexic (Dec 16, 2016)

These scrambles were pretty hard

3x3x3: a05: 29.27
times:25.94, 26.71, 33.35, 26.56, 33.78


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Dec 16, 2016)

Start with a relay first after a long week busy with exams
2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay: 09.16.68 (pretty good) 
2x2 3x3 4x4 relay: 03.05.45


----------



## asacuber (Dec 16, 2016)

Aeron said:


> 2x2 =(18.22) , 14.73 , 13.05 , 14.86 , (6.61) : 14.22 Ao5
> 
> 3x3 =(31.36) , 30.62 , 31.06 , (24.60) , 30.22 : 29.57 Ao5
> 
> ...



You probably pressed login w/o typing anyhting

e: If the site has accepted my fmc solution then does it work?


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 16, 2016)

Yay I entered this week. I have only solved 3x3 casually while putting fuel on the company car and nothing else. According to my box of cubes I have forgotten how to solve square1 and sqewb as they are unsolved :/
Last time I entered was week 27 (thx, mats) but not much has changed 


Spoiler



  
[\spoiler]


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 16, 2016)

*2x2: *(4.72), (10.19), 9.81, 7.43, 6.83= *8.03
3x3: *(22.69), 22.40, (18.24), 19.82 19.35 =* 20.53
2-3-4 Relay: *= *3:08.30*
*3x3OH: *1:12.79, (1:08.06), 1:17.51, 1:15.04, (2:21.00) = *1:15.12*


----------



## emolover (Dec 17, 2016)

2x2: 3.89
(4.10), 3.81, (3.31), 3.87, 3.99
4x4: 55.56
(1:01.08), (48.20), 55.02, 55.47, 56.19
That sucked.


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 17, 2016)

2x2: (4.72), 4.79, 6.55, (6.78), 4.95 = 5.56

3x3: 18.62, (17.24), 18.80, (22.71), 19.29 = 19.33

4x4: (1:42.37), 1:52.17, (2:17.58), 2:05.09, 1:45.19 = 1:56.48

OH: 42.21, (32.48), (47.49), 40.01, 35.64 = 39.57

2x2+3x3+4x4 relay: 2:36.69

megaminx: (2:14.45), 2:7.52, (1:57.70), 2:07.24, 2:14.29 = 2:08.24

pyraminx: (7.29), 7.90, (10.62), 9.57, 8.02 = 8.68

square-one: (1:27.86), 1:00.43, 49.95, 1:12.11, (39.00) = 1:01.87

skewb: (4.95), (6.85), 6.23, 6.29, 5.67 = 6.00


----------



## Aeron (Dec 17, 2016)

asacuber said:


> You probably pressed login w/o typing anyhting
> 
> e: If the site has accepted my fmc solution then does it work?


How do I change it?


----------



## muchacho (Dec 17, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.69, 5.86, 7.02, (4.90), (7.93) = *6.52*
*3x3*: 21.19, 22.61, 21.86, (37.85), (19.81) = *21.89
3x3OH*: (26.21), (40.89), 33.81, 33.52, 28.81 = *32.04* // Ao5 PB


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 17, 2016)

Aeron said:


> 2x2 =(18.22) , 14.73 , 13.05 , 14.86 , (6.61) : 14.22 Ao5
> 
> 3x3 =(31.36) , 30.62 , 31.06 , (24.60) , 30.22 : 29.57 Ao5
> 
> ...



Eric Hess has been using "username" as user name (perhaps because that's the default in that field).
That leads to confusion when someone else does not enter anything in the user name field.
Be careful to enter Aeron next time . Your times looks good to me (but still in his name ).
I'll change it in the result list at least (or delete as you entered your times here).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 18, 2016)

222: 4.51, 5.21, (6.62), (3.74), 5.57 = 5.10
333: (16.99), 14.89, 13.41, 15.66, (12.92+) = 14.65
777: 5:15.49, (5:24.07), 5:07.24, (4:50.49), 5:06.74 = 5:09.83
Megaminx: 1:58.23, 1:58.00, (1:40.61), 1:56.98, (2:21.09) = 1:57.74
Pryaminx: 11.22, (8.02), 11.12, (15.01), 8.91 = 10.42
Skewb: 8.04, 8.97, (DNF), 8.13, 11.64 = 9.58
2bld: DNF, DNF, 58.96 = 58.96
3bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## ARandomCuber (Dec 18, 2016)

3X3: 21.031, (19.894), (23.834), 23.609, 23.228 = 22.622
2X2: (4.777), 7.487, 7.207, (8.665), 5.888 = 6.860


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 18, 2016)

mbld: 30/36 1:00:00
actually 31/36 1:00:10 
In the future, could we have mbld srambles with wide moves at the end?
Right now I have to throw them up after scrambling, to make them random orienteted like in competition.
Same with 3x3 bld


----------



## Alea (Dec 19, 2016)

*2x2:* 9.22, 9.51, (DNF), (5.29), 14.02 =>*10.92
3x3:* 21.44, (24.79), 17.66, 23.64, (17.65) =>*20.92
4x4:* (1:37.20), 1:27.39, (1:13.09), 1:14.55, 1:15.18 =>*1:19.05
5x5: *(2:38.08), 2:36.12, 2:35.58, 2:33.20, (2:33.09) =>*2:34.97
6x6:* 6:57.30, (8:28.08), (6:50.86), 7:23.59, 7:14.66=>*7:11.86
7x7:* 10:21.01, (9:01.39), (10:26.55), 9:51.55, 9:24.16=>*9:52.24
2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:46.63=>*DNF
OH:* 32.31, (27.69), 28.39, (35.76), 29.31 =>*30.01
Feet:*4:21.10, (2:44.00), 3:15.29, (6:37.77), 4:30.43=>*4:02.28
FMC: 46*


Spoiler: Solution



B2 L' D L' B2 //yellow cross
U2 B U B' U' B//first pair
R2 F R2 F'// second pair
U F R' U2 R// third pair
U' F' U F U F'// fourth pair
R U B U' B' R'//OLL
U' F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L//PLL


*2-4: 1:55.66
2-5: 4:45.40
Mega:* (2:20.43), 2:15.67, (1:59.50), 2:15.05, 2:08.69 =>*2:13.14
Pyra:* 10.28, 9.16, (9.09), (13.04), 10.71 =>*10.06
Skewb:* 9.44, 8.93, (8.79), 11.62, (21.91) =>*10.00*


----------



## CubingCuber1 (Dec 19, 2016)

*2x2: *4.75,5.14,(4.43),6.56,(8.35)=*5.48
3x3: *(15.37),15.72,17.94,16.52,(19.58)=*16.73
3x3 OH: *42.80,42.08,(39.21),(54.16),53.08=*46.27
Pyraminx: *4.07,(5.92),4.14,4.22,(3.32)=*4.14*


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 19, 2016)

*3bld:* 1:03.61, 41.33, 54.87 = 41.33


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.22, (4.84), 5.65, 5.95, (6.96)-> *5.61
3x3x3:* (19.27), (16.91), 18.63, 16.98, 18.79-> *18.13
4x4x4:* (1:15.90), 1:19.29, (1:23.04), 1:16.76, 1:18.39-> *1:18.15
5x5x5:* 2:23.83, 2:36.10, 2:34.66, (2:07.77), (2:39.29)-> *2:31.53
7x7x7:* 7:46.98, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF-> *DNF
2x2x2BLD:* 1:21.42, 1:00.41, 1:08.88-> *1:00.41
3x3x3BLD:* 4:25.58, 3:51.67, 4:05.96-> *3:51.67
3x3x3OH:* (38.66), (30.30), 32.81, 36.02, 31.32-> *33.38
3x3 MTS:* (DNF), 1:49.93, 1:39.28, (1:31.90), 1:34.85-> *1:41.35
234*-> *1:54.46
2345*-> *4:05.79
megaminx:* 2:32.79, 2:44.65, (2:55.03), (2:30.57), 2:36.00-> *2:37.81
sq-1:* (1:00.84), 48.46, (45.74), 46.80, 52.02-> *49.09
skewb:* (6.82), 8.82, 7.77, 7.76, (12.83)-> *8.12

FMC:* 31 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U2 R U2 R' U' F' U B U' F U2 B' L' U R2 U' L U2 B U' B' U' B' U B2 R2 F' L' F L2 D

on inverse:
D' L2 F' L F //2x2x2
R2 B2 U' B //2x2x3
U B U B' U' * R2 U' B U' ** B' //f2l-1
R U2 R' U2 //all but 5 corners

insertions: * U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 (5 moves cancelation)
** U' F' U B' U' F U B (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 20, 2016)

MBLD: 1/2 in 19:10
3 edges on the second cube


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2016)

Final results then: congrats to Jaysammey, Torch and cuberkid10
(podium still Georgia but permuted)

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.61 G2013
 2.68 cuberkid10
 2.84 gateway cuber
 2.89 Jbacboy
 3.06 pantu2000
 3.12 asacuber
 3.48 Torch
 3.81 GenTheThief
 3.89 emolover
 3.89 Imran Rahman
 4.19 DGCubes
 4.32 Skefull
 4.39 FastCubeMaster
 4.52 jaysammey777
 4.66 hackertyper492
 5.10 Ordway Persyn
 5.22 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.37 sadiqahmed
 5.43 big_moe5
 5.48 CubingCuber1
 5.61 Bogdan
 5.74 Kenneth Svendson
 5.78 Edmund
 6.32 Agguzi
 6.52 muchacho
 6.85 ARandomCuber
 7.29 FinnTheCuber101
 7.51 LipeCarneiro
 7.68 Schmidt
 7.71 kbrune
 8.02 CornerCutter
 8.08 Amelia Cheng
 8.50 theos
 9.49 h2f
 10.56 arbivara
 10.92 Alea
 12.79 Jacck
 14.21 Aeron
 17.60 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.47 Jbacboy
 9.28 FastCubeMaster
 9.49 cuberkid10
 10.95 pantu2000
 11.45 jaysammey777
 11.68 Keroma12
 11.83 gateway cuber
 11.86 Torch
 12.19 asacuber
 12.46 G2013
 12.74 DGCubes
 13.33 GenTheThief
 14.28 hackertyper492
 14.65 Ordway Persyn
 14.97 Sir Cube-a-lot
  15.50 Kenneth Svendson
 16.73 CubingCuber1
 17.48 Edmund
 18.13 Bogdan
 18.34 kbrune
 18.90 big_moe5
 19.72 LipeCarneiro
 20.29 h2f
 20.52 CornerCutter
 20.56 bgcatfan
 20.91 Alea
 21.89 muchacho
 22.62 ARandomCuber
 23.14 Agguzi
 23.57 FinnTheCuber101
 24.69 Loiloiloi
 25.90 Schmidt
 26.70 Amelia Cheng
 29.19 theos
 30.63 Aeron
 30.78 arbivara
 34.96 Jacck
 35.74 MatsBergsten
 36.45 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(25)

 36.18 cuberkid10
 42.56 jaysammey777
 49.69 FastCubeMaster
 49.91 Torch
 55.56 emolover
 57.24 DGCubes
 59.26 asacuber
 1:00.54 gateway cuber
 1:01.93 Kenneth Svendson
 1:03.63 hackertyper492
 1:09.97 LipeCarneiro
 1:12.23 GenTheThief
 1:18.15 Bogdan
 1:19.04 Alea
 1:27.39 h2f
 1:39.53 kbrune
 1:45.21 Schmidt
 1:53.21 Jacck
 1:54.15 big_moe5
 1:57.33 One Wheel
 2:05.32 Amelia Cheng
 2:17.57 MatsBergsten
 2:28.50 theos
 4:22.61 Aeron
 7:55.65 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:27.11 cuberkid10
 1:27.30 Torch
 1:34.93 jaysammey777
 1:47.55 FastCubeMaster
 2:01.17 DGCubes
 2:07.04 Kenneth Svendson
 2:16.20 GenTheThief
 2:22.73 LipeCarneiro
 2:31.53 Bogdan
 2:34.97 Alea
 2:39.90 kbrune
 2:59.81 gateway cuber
 3:45.96 One Wheel
 4:14.60 MatsBergsten
 4:18.92 theos
 7:52.26 arbivara
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:48.19 cuberkid10
 2:57.36 Torch
 3:17.20 jaysammey777
 3:40.22 DGCubes
 4:31.52 GenTheThief
 5:32.02 kbrune
 6:13.00 Jacck
 7:11.85 Alea
 7:15.09 One Wheel
 8:33.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:36.47 Torch
 4:42.95 jaysammey777
 5:09.82 Ordway Persyn
 8:30.33 Jacck
 9:33.12 kbrune
 9:52.24 Alea
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.28 Jbacboy
 18.28 FastCubeMaster
 19.37 pantu2000
 19.40 Torch
 19.78 gateway cuber
 20.64 GenTheThief
 20.83 cuberkid10
 21.68 jaysammey777
 26.11 asacuber
 27.52 DGCubes
 30.00 Alea
 32.05 muchacho
 33.38 Bogdan
 34.40 hackertyper492
 39.29 big_moe5
 43.76 LipeCarneiro
 45.99 CubingCuber1
 48.13 h2f
 1:02.01 arbivara
 1:04.78 Amelia Cheng
 1:07.00 kbrune
 1:15.11 CornerCutter
 1:16.14 Jacck
 1:40.80 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 48.98 DGCubes
 56.64 Torch
 1:06.25 GenTheThief
 1:30.24 jaysammey777
 1:58.38 gateway cuber
 4:02.27 Alea
 4:05.32 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.96 asacuber
 11.65 gateway cuber
 11.74 Jbacboy
 15.46 GenTheThief
 25.72 h2f
 26.47 MatsBergsten
 30.08 jaysammey777
 34.09 DGCubes
 53.78 G2013
 58.96 Ordway Persyn
 1:00.41 Bogdan
 1:09.67 Jacck
 1:46.63 Alea
 1:49.19 kbrune
 DNF theos
 DNF Torch
 DNF arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 25.31 Daniel Lin
 41.33 Heart_Johnson
 1:00.33 G2013
 1:11.36 h2f
 1:13.21 Torch
 1:36.63 MatsBergsten
 2:09.16 Keroma12
 2:19.76 DGCubes
 2:40.95 kbrune
 2:51.12 FastCubeMaster
 3:05.44 jaysammey777
 3:08.11 GenTheThief
 3:40.25 gateway cuber
 3:51.67 Bogdan
 5:33.52 Jacck
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 6:03.35 Keroma12
 7:02.56 Torch
 9:37.89 Jacck
18:23.61 DGCubes
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF GenTheThief
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

16:20.60 Keroma12
16:26.15 MatsBergsten
16:36.46 Jacck
18:16.76 Torch
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

37:53.82 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

30/36 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
6/8 (36:47)  MatsBergsten
4/5 ( 9:54)  Torch
3/3 (25:42)  gateway cuber
3/4 (32:25)  jaysammey777
1/2 (19:10)  FastCubeMaster
1/4 (20:00)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 40.30 jaysammey777
 48.73 Torch
 54.26 GenTheThief
 1:41.35 Bogdan
 1:54.37 gateway cuber
 3:08.69 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF kbrune
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 46.53 cuberkid10
 1:02.07 jaysammey777
 1:06.31 FastCubeMaster
 1:10.89 Torch
 1:11.60 DGCubes
 1:18.26 gateway cuber
 1:19.58 asacuber
 1:22.34 Kenneth Svendson
 1:41.25 GenTheThief
 1:47.58 LipeCarneiro
 1:54.46 Bogdan
 1:55.66 Alea
 2:01.42 h2f
 2:11.97 Schmidt
 2:12.36 kbrune
 2:36.69 big_moe5
 2:42.27 theos
 2:50.76 MatsBergsten
 3:03.81 Jacck
 3:05.45 lenguyentankiet
 3:08.30 CornerCutter
 3:09.71 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:30.14 cuberkid10
 2:42.14 Torch
 2:44.90 jaysammey777
 3:43.35 Kenneth Svendson
 4:05.79 Bogdan
 4:11.55 GenTheThief
 4:18.08 LipeCarneiro
 4:26.04 gateway cuber
 4:45.40 Alea
 5:49.41 asacuber
 6:00.09 kbrune
 6:47.01 Jacck
 7:42.93 MatsBergsten
 8:40.34 theos
 9:16.68 lenguyentankiet
*Magic*(2)

 1.72 jaysammey777
 2.63 Torch
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.97 jaysammey777
 6.58 Torch
*Skewb*(21)

 3.74 Jbacboy
 5.88 cuberkid10
 6.04 asacuber
 6.06 big_moe5
 6.26 DGCubes
 6.26 gateway cuber
 6.75 Torch
 8.12 Bogdan
 8.30 Sir Cube-a-lot
 8.68 Amelia Cheng
 8.98 GenTheThief
 9.26 jaysammey777
 9.44 FastCubeMaster
 9.58 Ordway Persyn
 10.00 Alea
 11.15 h2f
 14.62 theos
 17.23 Kenneth Svendson
 17.82 kbrune
 22.03 Jacck
 29.47 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 8.84 jaysammey777
 15.94 DGCubes
 17.33 Torch
 19.73 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.22 DGCubes
 4.03 FastCubeMaster
 4.14 CubingCuber1
 4.35 gateway cuber
 5.17 cuberkid10
 6.16 jaysammey777
 6.43 asacuber
 7.05 Jbacboy
 7.11 Torch
 8.50 big_moe5
 10.03 Kenneth Svendson
 10.05 Alea
 10.22 GenTheThief
 10.42 Ordway Persyn
 12.65 kbrune
 13.01 Sir Cube-a-lot
 13.44 Schmidt
 16.49 h2f
 19.79 Jacck
 35.66 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:09.22 cuberkid10
 1:11.58 jaysammey777
 1:27.72 GenTheThief
 1:32.48 Torch
 1:43.92 LipeCarneiro
 1:50.27 FastCubeMaster
 1:57.74 Ordway Persyn
 2:09.68 big_moe5
 2:13.14 Alea
 2:37.81 Bogdan
 2:53.31 gateway cuber
 4:02.84 theos
 4:38.81 kbrune
 5:04.12 One Wheel
*Square-1*(13)

 13.39 Jbacboy
 16.08 cuberkid10
 25.58 jaysammey777
 26.44 FastCubeMaster
 31.55 gateway cuber
 31.65 LipeCarneiro
 34.23 Torch
 37.48 Keroma12
 49.09 Bogdan
 1:00.83 big_moe5
 1:22.88 Jacck
 1:36.38 One Wheel
 3:29.90 kbrune
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 guusrs
27 okayama
31 Bogdan
33 kbrune
35 jaysammey777
36 Torch
38 h2f
39 theos
45 GenTheThief
46 Alea
DNF  asacuber

*Contest results*

376 Torch
350 jaysammey777
284 cuberkid10
283 gateway cuber
272 GenTheThief
253 DGCubes
246 FastCubeMaster
207 asacuber
206 Bogdan
180 Jbacboy
174 kbrune
166 Alea
146 MatsBergsten
145 h2f
140 Jacck
134 LipeCarneiro
133 Kenneth Svendson
130 big_moe5
114 Ordway Persyn
105 G2013
102 pantu2000
93 Keroma12
92 hackertyper492
83 kamilprzyb
80 CubingCuber1
76 theos
74 Sir Cube-a-lot
58 emolover
57 Schmidt
51 One Wheel
51 Amelia Cheng
50 muchacho
44 Edmund
44 arbivara
41 CornerCutter
33 Imran Rahman
32 Agguzi
31 ARandomCuber
30 Skefull
28 FinnTheCuber101
24 sadiqahmed
21 Daniel Lin
21 guusrs
20 Heart_Johnson
20 okayama
18 bgcatfan
18 Aeron
12 Loiloiloi
9 lenguyentankiet


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> In the future, could we have mbld srambles with wide moves at the end?
> Right now I have to throw them up after scrambling, to make them random orienteted like in competition.
> Same with 3x3 bld


Noted


----------



## h2f (Dec 20, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Noted



If you are gonna to fix bld scrambles can you include fixing skewb scrambles as well?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2016)

h2f said:


> If you are gonna to fix bld scrambles can you include fixing skewb scrambles as well?


Yes, if we do fix anything at all we'll do them all.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Jbacboy you had to go and steal my win didn't you? OH as well?!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 20, 2016)

ayy 200

lol carter

Also I think my FMC is a DNF cos solution does not work but idk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2016)

My pryaminx wasn't counted ( I missed typed the word pyraminx but I fixed it now)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 20, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Jbacboy you had to go and steal my win didn't you? OH as well?!


Sorry


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 20, 2016)

Shoot, 5th
If I had done 5BLD and gotten a 4/4 MBLD Illinois could have podiumed...

Next week I guess


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 21, 2016)

gee tough competition this week... I only podiumed in 2x2 events.


----------



## Alea (Dec 26, 2016)

*5x5: *2:22.53, 2:18.47, (2:28.76), 2:24.83, (2:18.11)* =>2:21.95
7x7:* (10:42.45), (9:05.77), 10:02.90, 9:32.66, 10:14.50=>*9:56.69*


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 27, 2016)

Alea said:


> *5x5: *2:22.53, 2:18.47, (2:28.76), 2:24.83, (2:18.11)* =>2:21.95
> 7x7:* (10:42.45), (9:05.77), 10:02.90, 9:32.66, 10:14.50=>*9:56.69*



Posted in last weeks comp.


----------



## e-cube (Jan 6, 2017)

How do you start the timer?


----------

